# England 2. League 31.10 - 01.11.



## jack7845 (Oct 31, 2009)

Date: 31.10.09
Game: Torquay - Northampton
Tipp: over 2,5
Stake: 4/10
Odd: 1.87 (betfair)

based on stats...

H2H:

Torquay vs. Northampton 3:3
Torquay vs. Northampton 1:3
Torquay vs. Northampton 3:1
Torquay vs. Northampton 1:2

Last home results Torquay:

Torquay vs. Morecambe 2:2
Torquay vs. Bury 1:1
Torquay vs. Aldershot 1:1

Last away results Northampton:

Morecambe vs. Northampton 2:4
Bury vs. Northampton 2:2
Shrewsbury Town vs. Northampton 0:3


Good luck!


----------



## A_Skywalker (Oct 31, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## gavind (Dec 1, 2013)

Until the next match. I still have my money on Northampton.


----------

